# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Κατασκευη πατηθρας!

## oasis

Εδω μπορειτε να δειτε βημα-βημα την κατασκευη ξυλινης πατηθρας για παπαγαλους και καναρινια. 
Υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες αναλυτικες και οδηγιες. Φυσικα επιλεγουμε ξυλα μη τοξικα , τα οποια τα εχουμε πλυνει με ξυδι και ατσαλινα εξαρτηματα για να αποφυγουμε την σκουρια http://greekyorkshirecanaries.blogsp...-for-your.html

----------

